
Teux Deux: slickly designed little to-do app - adamhowell
http://teuxdeux.com/
======
DanielStraight
Best product demonstration video ever. The inclusion of the some day list is
really what draws me in.

I will say, however, that any service taking potentially sensitive personal
data (and though it may seem strange, to-do list items are potentially
sensitive; imagine someone keeping track of their to-do items on a project for
which they have signed an NDA) should have a privacy policy and terms of
service page. I know legalese is bad, but I didn't sign up today precisely
because there is no privacy policy or terms of service.

~~~
dualogy
Absolutely, the speaker in there is fantastic and the copy too. Love it.

------
rg
Confidence is reduced when the blurbs on the first page are coded with the
imaginary HTML entity "&apos;" which does not render as an apostrophe in all
browsers. (The fix is just to use a literal apostrophe character there, or if
that's hard use "&#39;".)

"TeuxDeux is the to-do app I&apos;ve been looking for my whole life, and
I&apos;ve been looking!"

"TeuxDeux is like google cal&apos;s & google task&apos;s better-looking and
far more fun sister."

~~~
jws
I am confused, &apos; is valid XHTML. The DOCTYPE seems to suggest this is
XHTML.

~~~
rg
Yep, all true, but just give the site a spin in IE8 (full standards-conforming
mode or compatability mode) or IE7 or earlier--the blemish appears in all of
them. It looks bad enough to make it not worth standing on principle,
especially when the fix is simply to put in the apostrophe character directly
with no need for an entity.

~~~
diN0bot
developers shouldn't fix broken browsers.

------
teilo
Slick little app. Horribly trite name.

~~~
3pt14159
I like the name

------
cedsav
Looks good. I wanted to try it but I couldn't complete the sign-up process.

First I couldn't see the sign-up form because the vimeo video overlaps it.
Then the tool I use to generate password (supergenpass) wasn't visible
(presumably because of the lightbox effect). Finally, once I signed up I was
redirected to a page not found error. Guessing here it doesn't like email
addresses as username...

~~~
mawhidby
Having some problems as well, only after I have signed up. In Google Chrome,
the 'ellipses' feature where it shortens the longer list items does not work
for me; instead, the text wraps around to the next line.

Otherwise, a very simple and pretty web app. Love the demonstration video.

------
kaylanimis
It seems to work well, but I wish there was a '<<'/'>>' button for moving
back/ahead a week. Clicking through 7 times is aggravating when you just want
to see or plan your next week.

------
jmonegro
I find that it's cleverly designed, but it definitely lacks some (subtle)
polish. Great for a launch, though.

update:

For example, on my tiny 9-inch netbook screen, I cannot see the "Some Day"
section, which makes it impossible for me to drag items down there. Each
column having a fixed/minimum height is a waste of screen space: they should
be as tall as the largest column instead.

I personally don't have to add many to-do's in one day, but my solution
benefits both casual and power users.

------
sant0sk1
I test many (all?) of the ToDo apps that cross my path, but I always end up
thinking: "Isn't this what my brain is for?"

That being said, this one looks shiny!

------
gfodor
I've never understood the fact that there are just _so many_ of these things.
Doesn't todo.txt get you 90% of the way there?

------
leif
Pronunciation's a bit off, but that doesn't matter. What bugs me is that with
a slow network connection, there's no confirmation that hitting enter actually
did anything.

I hit enter three times and clicked on a bunch of stuff before it showed me
that it had accepted my first item, and then it accepted it twice more.

Needs more async thinking, but the design is quite friendly.

------
rcfox
That's not how you pronounce "deux."

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Fr-
deux-f...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Fr-deux-fr.ogg)

------
aik
Great design. Only thing that bothers me a little is the fact that the cursor
turns into a typing cursor during a drag, instead of a hand (at least in
chrome).

------
rokhayakebe
Designer truly matters. The UI is simply beautiful. One of the best products I
have seen in 2009. This is going to my top 11 list.

------
yish
Wish there was a way to edit an existing todo, fixing a typo for instance, but
think that would take away from the simple UI

------
slig
Thanks, I loved it! Now this is my third fixed tab, right next to Gmail's and
Joe's Goals tabs.

------
jasongullickson
Beautiful, already taking them up on the request for iPhone developer...

------
wehriam
Hot design. Please don't make me sign in to try it!

